# *NSFW* Critique desired: "Softer" Nudes



## DanHostettler (Jan 6, 2010)

my photo contribution for this day. best from europe, dan








#1 - Klara







#2 - Brenda







#3 - Eliska
​


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Jan 6, 2010)

Love the 2nd shot Dan! Great picture!


----------



## Andrew Sun (Jan 6, 2010)

Agreed, 2nd shot is nice.


----------



## rocdoc (Jan 6, 2010)

I like no 3 the best. like the expression on her face and the soft, high key approach


----------



## flashlady (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm torn between the first and the second one nice pictures :thumbup:


----------



## bennielou (Jan 7, 2010)

They are all beautiful, but I'm a bit put off on the hot spots on the first and third.  The second is lovely!


----------



## Imposter.Cow. (Jan 7, 2010)

I like the 2nd one


----------



## Hooker771 (Jan 7, 2010)

The first one to me (a noob) is way over exposed on the face, it is probably on purpose but I cant get over how her face looks alien and almost like she is missing part of her left cheek.  THat being said I LOVE number 2 and wish #3 was less grainy.


----------



## RMThompson (Jan 11, 2010)

Number 1: Meh.

Number 2: Decent, although I never understand the big frilly dress with a boob sticking out shots

Number 3: WONDERFUL shot. The emotion in her face is nice, and the motion blur of her chest seems to make this one stand out. Nudity without being "HEY HERE IS A FREAKING NIPPLE TO LOOK AT" is my favorite type of nude photo.


----------



## ocular (Jan 12, 2010)

Hybrid Designz said:


> Love the 2nd shot Dan! Great picture!





Andrew Sun said:


> Agreed, 2nd shot is nice.



Agreed #2 is cool. I like the shadow too.


----------



## bennielou (Jan 12, 2010)

Nudes are a style.  Some times its a "hint", a "little tease", and others are in your face.
I would put these in the little tease categorty.  These aren't Hustler type photos here.
For what they are, I think they are well done.  The blown out stuff might be a signature style.  
If I was the woman, I think I would be safe in the artist's lens.


----------



## keith foster (Jan 12, 2010)

More beautiful shots, Dan!  Thank you.  I love the look in #1.  The model, pose, lighting, makeup...everything is awesome.


----------

